# Last pair of new tools!



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So ive finally got a chance to mention the one last tools i got on my spree last week. Ive been holding off until i get to show off a project that hinged on the new tool, but i finally got that project pretty well finished, so here the new tool is: 









After months of coveting one, i finally have my own MKII honing guide! It only took me 3 days, but i finally managed to get all my bladed implements ground sharp and back into square. Lot of sandpaper used.

So, anyway, project i made. Some people may remember the old jack plane i restored a while back:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/yet-another-plane-restore-62179/

Unfortunately, said plane took an unfortunate tumble off a workbench into a concrete floor, causing a crack in the side. Now, if it were just cosmetic id still be using it, but the crack went through the side casting, leaving me able to warp the sole with light hand pressure. In short, useless not, but the blade is decent steel and i was loathe to retire it. So i made a blade holder, to honor the old gal:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7804415/100_0697.JPG

Well, more accurately i made a plane. It was a rather interesting build, because it was one of those things where i knew how everythin was supposed together, i knew how it was supposed to work but i couldnt wrap my head around how to make one without making one. My brain is weird like that. Anyway, it was actually pretty easy to get everything together. The main body is hard maple, the sides and tote are cherry and the wedge is red oak, all together everything measures about 14x2.75x2.25. All odds and ends i had as scrap. Originally, the entire plane was meant to be maple but when i drew up the plans, i forgot to account for any saw kerf, necessitating the cherry sides. Ah well, it looks nice. The tote is patterned off that on the old jack plane.

Ive got a couple coats of linseed oil drying on it, but i couldnt resist slapping the blade in earlier in the build just to play with it. Based on the early playing, i think me and my new jack plane are going to get along nicely!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Well thats irritating*

I just realized the photo of the plane never went through right. Here she is, in all her glory:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Very impressive! Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats AWESOME!! We definitely need to get together. I have that MKII, but I haven't used it as the only times I tried to sharpen blades I just destroyed my sandpaper. Maybe you can help me. I'm a hands-on learning guy better than a youtube one LOL..


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Burb said:


> Thats AWESOME!! We definitely need to get together. I have that MKII, but I haven't used it as the only times I tried to sharpen blades I just destroyed my sandpaper. Maybe you can help me. I'm a hands-on learning guy better than a youtube one LOL..


Yeah, theres a bit of a trick in not having the edge dig into the sandpaper when you push across it.. I do agree though, at some point we all need to grab lunch


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

epicfail48 said:


> Yeah, theres a bit of a trick in not having the edge dig into the sandpaper when you push across it.. I do agree though, at some point we all need to grab lunch


 Hey guys don't forget me. I'd like to come meet with ya.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Big Dave said:


> Hey guys don't forget me. I'd like to come meet with ya.


I said we all, I didnt forget you mate


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> I said we all, I didnt forget you mate


Since my wife decided we were hosting this years family Easter festivities, this Sunday might work .... :whistling2:...though I'm not sure I'd get a kitchen pass...


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So a quickk update to the plane i made, turns out i made a bit of a booboo. After i made it, the few test swipes i made werent perfect, but i didnt think too much of it, because i figured it was just my inexperience with setting the blade on a wooden plane. To an extent, it was, but it was more a bit of a, well, erm, an epic fail. Now, when i originally flattened the sole, i used my experience with metal planes as a guide, experience that experimentation taught me that it didnt matter if the blade was in the plane or not, because the sole didnt deflect enough to make a measurable difference in flatness. That was a mistake. to reiterate to those who, for some reason, listen to me when theyre running through a project:

*That was a mistake*

Now, on my metal planes that experience holds true, on all the ones ive cared to measure theres no deflection ive been able to measure, certainly not enough to affect my woodworking. My wooden plane, however, with the sides being made of 1/4 cherry, deflected. A lot. Holding up a straightedge, the base of the plane was rather reminiscent of a banana, which did a lot to explain why i couldnt seem to get a decent shaving no matter how i adjusted the iron. Fortunately, fixing was easy, i just did what i shouldve done right the first time. Stick the blade in with the edge retracted in the sole, scrub on some 100 grit paper on a flat surface, and hey presto, plane works fine and i can finish truing the edges on the canvas frames ive been making.

Shamless plug, if anybody here either paints or knows someone who does, and needs canvas but doesnt feel like making them or buying the crap ones from the art store, hit me up, im getting good at putting them together


----------

